# Animated Wallpaper



## jeet92 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it possible to somehow get animated wallpaper on the touchpad?


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

http://forums.precentral.net/webos-patches/255491-patch-animated-back-grounds-webos.html


----------

